# EA Origin hohe CPU Last nach Update



## Idefix Windhund (3. Dezember 2016)

Guten Tag,

nach den letzten installierten Update, diese Woche, ist Origin ziemlich Systemhungrig geworden. Sobald Origin gestartet ist werkelt meine CPU (Intel Core i5 4690K - Unübertaktet) hin und her. Manche CPU Kerne (meistens 2) sind dann immer zwischen 25 - 35% ausgelastet.  Origin downloadet nichts, Updated nichts, es ist einfach nur geöffnet, und zeigt mir meine Bibliothek an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun läuft demzufolge Battlefield 1 gar nicht mehr flüssig. Es lädt spürbar länger, muss länger auf die Menüanimationen warten, und im Spiel (Single Player) habe ich trotz 45 - 60FPS (gemessen mit Fraps) nur Zeitlupe. 

Vor dem Origin Update lief alles problemlos. Auch ist es von Tag zu Tag anders. Donnerstag konnte ich wegen Origin nicht spielen, gestern am Freitag ging es wieder gewohnt flüssig, und heute zum Samstag hört Origin wieder nicht auf zu werkeln, also wieder Zeitlupe in Spielen.

Habe nun versucht Origin manuell herunter zu laden, und neu zu installieren, der "Bug" blieb aber. Origin in Offline Modus laufen lassen brachte auch nichts. Die Auslastung sang marginal um 4 - 5%. Origin beim geladenen Spiel schließen geht nicht, erlaubt Origin nicht. Den PC/ Origin mehrmals neu starten brachte auch nichts. 

Habt ihr noch Ideen? Oder ergeht es euch eventuell genauso?

Mein Sys:
Intel Core i5 4690K 
16GB DDR3 - SDRAM
nVidia GTX780 mit 3072GB VRAM
nVidia 375.95 Treiber
CPU Temperaturen im Spiel zwischen 45°C - 65°C
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit
Origin Version 10.3.2.64936 - 0

Gruß

Ide


----------

